# Brick veneer or flagstone for front porch.



## kaci (Mar 5, 2009)

We received a quote to put down brick veneer on front porch, 112 square ft. for $1370.  Does that seem a little high?  ALso, I'm wondering if flagstone will hold up better.  We're in FL>  k


----------



## SPISurfer (Mar 6, 2009)

Are you using pavers or those interior brick veneers?  I would compare the pricing to what your local big box store charges for labor on for laying tile floor if you are using flagstone or that faux interior brick.  Since you live in Florida I would go with pavers - the dew and humidity would make the others too slippery.


----------

